# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  امیدی به قبولی تو رشته عمران دارم؟؟

## amirali76

سلام
دوستان من درس شیمی و فیزیک نقطه قوتم هست و اگر خدا بخواد شاید تو کنکور بتونم بالا بزنم اما ریاضیاتم ضعیفه (درحد 30 یا 35 درصد)
میخوام بدونم اگر تو کنکور فیزیک و شیمی رو درحد 60 بزنم و ریاضی رو 35 به نظرتون امیدی به قبولی تو رشته عمران دارم یا روی رشته های مرتبط با شیمی (مثلا نفت یا مهندسی شیمی) تمرکز کنم ؟؟؟
و اگر میشه راجع به رشته های مرتبط با شیمی و آیندشون توی ایران و یا خارج توضیح بدید (منطقه 2 هستم)
ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amirali76

up

----------


## -Reza-

چه دانشگاهی و شهری میخواهید مهندسی عمران بخونید ؟

----------


## edin

اره هست...با این درصدا که منطقه سه باشی سه رقمی میشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirali76

> چه دانشگاهی و شهری میخواهید مهندسی عمران بخونید ؟


چون نزدیک تهران زندگی میکنیم دوست دارم تو همین تهران یه جا قبول بشم
حالا یا علم و صنعت یا ....

----------


## amirali76

> اره هست...با این درصدا که منطقه سه باشی سه رقمی میشی



آبجی گفتم منطقه 2 هستم

----------


## edin

وقتی توی منطقه سه سه رقمی بشه منطقه دو احتمالا ۱۰۰۰ یا ۲۰۰۰ میشه...
فک کنم دانشگاه خواجه نصیر و شهید بهشتی بشه با این درصدا اورد...

----------

